
Federated Learning for Drug Discovery - Sebastian_09
https://venturebeat.com/2020/09/17/major-pharma-companies-including-novartis-and-merck-build-federated-learning-platform-for-drug-discovery/
======
sidhantgandhi
Is there an open source platform like this for us to learn from?

~~~
Sebastian_09
You can check out the substra orchestration back-end which this is built upon
[https://github.com/SubstraFoundation/substra](https://github.com/SubstraFoundation/substra)

disclosure: I work for a partner

